# working for a US firm by teleworking from Turkey



## gersoy (Feb 23, 2016)

My wife needs to be in Turkey for her PhD research for about 3 years.

I talked my employer saying that I want to work from Turkey around 6 months every year during that 3 year period. They refused me allowing working from Turkey. They stated that there will be tax implications with Turkish government and they dont have any offices there to build that relationship for an employee.

This really didnt make much sense to me considering I would be there 2-3 month periods twice a year. My taxes still will be paid to US and I dont need to declare anything to Turkey because I have dual citizenship (I wouldnt need a Turkish visa to stay there).

Can anyone help me to elaborate my issue to prove my employer that I can work there with no legal consequences?

I can also seek legal help if you can provide a good lawyer on this.


----------



## cyberturk (Feb 19, 2016)

You can check this directly with the Ministry. If you will work as home office in Turkey and will not do / have any trade activities related with Turkey, as you do not need a working permit, nobody will ask you or your company to pay taxes. The main point here is you should get your salary to your US bank account. 

I would send an e-mail or call them to get an official answer. There are some exceptions also for some type of jobs.

invest gov tr


If you want to rent an office and work there or if you want to be in the social security system of TR then you should have a working permit. 

You can also check the below legal advisor 

bb-legal com


----------

